# ??'s on painting a classic



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

They sell camo boat paint at Basspro that is really really strong. The paint is about 14 bucks a quart. one quart should do the trick. I did my jon boat in and out with one quart. I had posted up a quick how to on the camo pattern technique.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have done my fair share of painting duck boats. I now only use BLP Marine paint for the base coat. All I do is wash the boat good with soap and water and scrape/sand where necessary. This lasts for many years and never a problem grabbing fiberglass or aluminum. About every 5-6 years it will need to be done again because the other coats will fade out.

For the accents I use Rustoleum camo paint. They have two different greens that might be of interest.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

This is just my opinion on painting camo anything. go with a light base coat(rolled preferably). tan, loam or really light brown all over. Let it dry. Find whatever foliage that you are gonna be hunting in and have someone hold a bunch of it to the hullside of the boat. With a spraycan, spray with olive drab, dark brown or whatever dark color you choose. Move along until you are done with the hullsides. Grab more foliage and spread it throughout the deck/inside of the boat and spray the hell out of it. Make sure to remove the painted foliage before it dries to the hull and you have a custom camo paint job that can't be beat!!!! or duplicated.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely start lightest color to darkest. I suggest using a Marsh Grass color as the base, then come back with foilage of your choice, and olive drab spray paint. Do some of the sprays light like a mist. Then come back and do some darker more definite ones to give it depth and detail. Once that's done, come back with said foilage, but a can of flat black instead. And do the same. First some misty, then some more definite. 


Here are some pics of mine I did with this method.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, and the ducks seem to like it too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I say sand the gelcoat with something coarse like 180 -220 grit. Nothing less. You want the paint to stick good. I sanded my jon boat with 180. The marsh grass paint has stuck really well. It's the spray paint that has scratched off on the upper rail, and a couple spots here and there. The same company that makes the paint that I sprayed the hull with makes spray cans as well. Maybe their cans would hold up.  I sprayed the marsh grass color with a HVLP spray gun. 3 coats on the outside, 2 coats on the inside. I painted the floor and bench tops with flat black. 

Not to sound cocky, but I haven't seen any camo jobs better than that. I had seen a how-to on doing camo guns on "duckhuntingchat.com" and pretty much enlarged the scale. Most camo paint jobs look very cheap and fake. The depth on mine is insane. It took me a couple tries to get it down packed. The first time I tried on a small container. Then I did my friends boat. His boat didn't come out bad, it just didn't come out great. Then I did my boat and I did it really fast, and it turned out great. I couldn't be more happy with it. 


I am a professional automotive custom painter though. I make a living off doing custom paint work and graphics on show cars. So it might come easier to me than others. It's fairly easy though. Try on a couple test panels, and you should be good to go.


----------

